# Bear - where should I apply?



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like some suggestions on a good area to apply for bear this year. I will have to do a fall hunt. I dont care about the size of bear. I would be happy with any bear. I only have 1 bonus point, so that probably wont do much good. Which of the easier to draw units are best to get a bear in? I will not be using dogs or bait (if thats even legal). Just going out and hunting them like deer or elk. If I dont draw I might go up to Idaho. Please any suggestions?.....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

uthntr, With only 1 point, the odd's of drawing any tag in Utah is very long.

Then hunting with out hound's or not over bait(bow), Is exsteremly difficult.
It can be done, but it's best were there is lot's of bear's, Lasal, Book's, San Jaun.
And you guessed it,,,,The very hardest unit's to draw, Idaho is look'in good.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

When you draw the tag and spot and stalk doesn't work my phone will be on, and I know where the Bear are hiding on these units.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

I drew out last year @ dagget 3corners north slope area with 3 points. i had a tree camera up @ a bait station and had some really nice bears on it-1 was about 600lbs. but i would recomend a bait station. i shot my bear the second night in my tree stand. i can help out if you ever draw this tag.


----------

